# New watches from Basel/SIHH



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

There are a lot of pre-announcements of new watches for Basel and SIHH concluded in late January. 

For those of you paying attention to the new models, I was curious if there was anything that you found particularly interesting. If you have time perhaps your favorite and one of the ones you didn't like.

You are welcome to post pics and but they have to be from manufacturers actually exhibiting at one of those two shows.....


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

The Zenith El Primero Foudroyante 1/10th Chronograph has been the only watch to catch my eye...a great come back by Zenith


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

I have always admired the J12 line from Chanel. This one is absolutely stunning!

That is the crown on top, it -retracts- into the case!!!!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Also interesting to see Porsche Design do a similar "heritage" model to the one you had in your 2010 projects survey.

Pretty funny that they decided to go with a 7750... The thing is a -beast- now @ 44mm.


----------



## SirRolf (Aug 15, 2009)

TheDude said:


> I have always admired the J12 line from Chanel. This one is absolutely stunning!
> 
> That is the crown on top, it -retracts- into the case!!!!


 What!? How?! This is hurting my brain! It's like an Esher drawing for a watch. How does the crown not get in the way. Boggle Way cool look though!

-S.R.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

SirRolf said:


> What!? How?! This is hurting my brain! It's like an Esher drawing for a watch. How does the crown not get in the way. Boggle Way cool look though!
> 
> -S.R.


If you look closely, it appears that there's a sub-crystal encasing the movement(s). The sub-crystal seals the watch to the crown assembly. The outer crystal (which appears to cover the entire watch -except for the crown-, covers the hands except when they pass over the crown. That means the hands are exposed to the elements and are sandwiched between the crystals. Crazy. Dust and moisture could get in there quite easily.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

sunster said:


> The Zenith El Primero Foudroyante 1/10th Chronograph has been the only watch to catch my eye...a great come back by Zenith












Great piece. That must be amazing when the chrono is running.


----------



## Watchamacallit (Nov 27, 2008)

Ahem, from the last Baselworld, but only now available. The Longines „Greenlander" and the Silver Arrow. I really like the size (38.5mm but wears smaller). If only they were a little less polished and came without the date.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Longines is showing an aviation re-issue this year, the Lindbergh. 47mm.










As much as I like these historic models from Longines, it seems that the historic segment is the only place in their lineup where they have interesting offerings.


----------



## tomr (Mar 28, 2009)

I am always interested in historic recreations/re-issues, but was the original version of the Lindberg 47mm? If that's the width, then that is way too large for me.


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

Watchamacallit said:


> Ahem, from the last Baselworld, but only now available. The Longines „Greenlander" and the Silver Arrow. I really like the size (38.5mm but wears smaller). If only they were a little less polished and came without the date.


I like the Silver Arrow (could do with a beefier crown though) - and agree about the Greenlander. 0/10 for whoever gave the green light to this. What was she thinking? :-d

Needs a brushed or matt case, less puny hands with a minute hands that reaches into the minute track, bigger sub seconds dial, no date, and I'd be seriously tempted.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Watchamacallit said:


> Ahem, from the last Baselworld, but only now available. The Longines „Greenlander" and the Silver Arrow. I really like the size (38.5mm but wears smaller). If only they were a little less polished and came without the date.


I saw this one in a fashion mag. I thought it was a fake Longines. The back is laser engraved and the hands are too short for the minute track. It would be a great piece if it didn't look like they cut every corner to make it. Overall though it still looks like a good watch but not for what they asking for it. :-s


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

I kind of like most of this one a lot


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Yao said:


> I kind of like most of this one a lot


Yeah, that's sharp.

Reminds me of the Seiko Spring Drive Spacewalk.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

TheDude said:


> Yeah, that's sharp.
> 
> Reminds me of the Seiko Spring Drive Spacewalk.


Yeah that Seiko is nice. I had not seen that one before. Bet though that the costs is more than I am willing to pay for it.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Bill,
The Fortis chrono w/day date style is personally what I would want. A brushed or polished case, super luminova, and maybe an exhibition back, or not! A traditional case with a traditional strap attachment, and a metal bracelet option. ZOWIE!!!!!!
Regards,
LEE


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

J_Hack said:


> Yeah that Seiko is nice. I had not seen that one before. Bet though that the costs is more than I am willing to pay for it.


Yeah, that came out a few years ago I think. Very large - 53mm from the 1 to the 6 and 48.7 from the 3 to the 9.

The real ones have been to space and to the ISS, and 100 commemorative pieces will be released. Apparently, regular buyers just started getting them last month.


----------



## setherd (Jul 12, 2006)

The spacewalk sells for $28,000
I wish they'd come out a poor mans version.

I'd love to see or hear more about the:
*Breitling Avenger Seawolf Chrono Blacksteel

*the one with the super quartz movement and the magnetic pushers so it can be operated down 1000M


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like the idea of both of these watches, but the BOTH have hands that are way too short. I just don't understand that. How many pairs of eyes looked over the designs before production, and nobody asked why the hands were absurdly short on both models? I really do like both concepts, but the short hands (and date on the Greenlander) kill it for me.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

setherd said:


> The spacewalk sells for $28,000
> I wish they'd come out a poor mans version.
> 
> I'd love to see or hear more about the:
> ...


I guess you have already seen the photos from TZ

The magnetic pushers is a just a stroke of genius. For that kind of coin a feature like that is really what high-end watch companies need to deliver.


----------



## setherd (Jul 12, 2006)

Yao said:


> I guess you have already seen the photos from TZ
> 
> The magnetic pushers is a just a stroke of genius. For that kind of coin a feature like that is really what high-end watch companies need to deliver.


Yes I saw the pics  Funny thing is I really can't stand how most Breitlings look. In general I think they are plain and boring....but this one speaks to me!


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Yao said:


> I guess you have already seen the photos from TZ
> 
> The magnetic pushers is a just a stroke of genius. For that kind of coin a feature like that is really what high-end watch companies need to deliver.


I wonder if it's inductive technology - similar to the way touchscreens work these days.

From an industry press release titled: *Unveiling Inductive Touch Sensing Analog Front End (AFE)*

"Inductive touch sensing's fundamental operating principles enable it to work through a front panel, such as plastic, stainless steel or aluminum. The technology also works through thick gloves and on surfaces where liquids are present. These characteristics make inductive touch sensing suitable for applications in the appliance market because of the possibility of a stainless steel front panel; the industrial market because of the technology's robustness; and the automotive market because of the technology's sleek aesthetics and ability to reduce accidental-touch triggers."

I guess since it's quartz, powering the feature isn't a huge deal.

It looks pretty cheap - even in small lots. This means a fully-packaged system targeted at wristwatches should be popping up from Chinese manufacturers soon once they've seen it applied by Breitling...

http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/Devices.aspx?dDocName=en542023&redirects=MCP2036


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Panerai's 2010 lineup looks CRAZY good...

http://panerai.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-717/pi-3613361/ti-581006/s-0/


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

TheDude said:


> Panerai's 2010 lineup looks CRAZY good...
> 
> http://panerai.watchprosite.com/show-forumpost/fi-717/pi-3613361/ti-581006/s-0/


I am really glad to see Panerai investing in their own movements and doing this watch....


----------



## Darkman (May 29, 2008)

Love the Mare Nostrum! Wish it were going to be -ahem- affordable


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Darkman said:


> Love the Mare Nostrum! Wish it were going to be -ahem- affordable


how about wearable too :-d


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

TheDude said:


> Yeah, that's sharp.
> 
> Reminds me of the Seiko Spring Drive Spacewalk.


Maybe its just me but this looks pretty unreadble compared to a Speedy Pro or a Fortis Chrono GMT. The branding, fuel guage, take too much space away from the critical subdials and the unnecessary contrasting blue numbers just add more visual clutter.


----------



## JDS (Ohio) (Mar 1, 2007)

I assume this was at the SIHH show, an Omega Museum model that I think is fantastically cool, though way out of my price range. A fellow can dream though.b-)

The Milestone 1941. 38mm, white gold. Pictures swiped from Jorge's page on TZ.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yao said:


> I saw this one in a fashion mag. I thought it was a fake Longines. The back is laser engraved and the hands are too short for the minute track. It would be a great piece if it didn't look like they cut every corner to make it. Overall though it still looks like a good watch but not for what they asking for it. :-s


Bill. Have you ever thought about making your own rendition of the Greenlander? It would right up MKII's alley. I think people would like your version better with the detail you place into each piece. A Peseux 7001 hand wind would fit the bill perfectly for the case size. What do you think? You could also have dial option to make it look like other WWW watches.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

usc1 said:


> Bill. Have you ever thought about making your own rendition of the Greenlander? It would right up MKII's alley. I think people would like your version better with the detail you place into each piece. A Peseux 7001 hand wind would fit the bill perfectly for the case size. What do you think? You could also have dial option to make it look like other WWW watches.


I have considered it. As a rule of thumb I try to stay away from doing homages of vintage watches that are now brands in the Swatch Group because the company as a whole has a good sense of its history and has a track record of doing re-issues. Mostly this is out of respect for the individual companies.

I did the Stingray because its pretty clear that Blancpain is an entirely different company and in a different market position than it was in the 50s through the 70s.

The SM300 I can't really rationalize other than its something that I would like to do and it seems unlikely that they will do one soon. I use to own a military SM300 and had to sell it because it wasn't practical at all for me to own it. But you never know...we may see Omega announce a re-issue of the watch this year (no I don't have any inside information I am just talking out of my @ss.) and it may make the project irrelevant.


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

The SM300 I can't really rationalize other than its something that I would like to do and it seems unlikely that they will do one soon. I use to own a military SM300 and had to sell it because it wasn't practical at all for me to own it. But you never know...we may see Omega announce a re-issue of the watch this year (no I don't have any inside information I am just talking out of my @ss.) and it may make the project irrelevant.[/QUOTE]

...Bill, it might be nap time my friend.


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

justsellbrgs said:


> The SM300 I can't really rationalize other than its something that I would like to do and it seems unlikely that they will do one soon. I use to own a military SM300 and had to sell it because it wasn't practical at all for me to own it. But you never know...we may see Omega announce a re-issue of the watch this year (no I don't have any inside information I am just talking out of my @ss.) and it may make the project irrelevant.


...Bill, it might be nap time my friend.[/QUOTE]

I'd really like a nap


----------



## eganwh (Jan 15, 2009)

Yao said:


> I use to own a military SM300 and had to sell it because it wasn't practical at all for me to own it. But you never know...we may see Omega announce a re-issue of the watch this year (no I don't have any inside information I am just talking out of my @ss.) and it may make the project irrelevant.


Sorry to hear you had to sell this classic. :-(

I do hope enough interest will materialize in the Project 300 to continue with the next phase. If the project does go forward, and you ever need a vintage SM300 example to inspect, I will gladly send you mine - it is not the big triangle version, just the 3/6/9/12 non-date NOS dial. Jack at IWW did a real top notch job with the movement service and case repairs.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

Yao said:


> I am really glad to see Panerai investing in their own movements and doing this watch....


Yeah, Panerai is digging deeply into that rich history - tons of reissues. I actually liked it when Panerai was using other high end movements like JLC and Rolex. I agree though that it's better to see some in-house since it means more models will have high-end movements. It was kind of hard to stomach those prices for a decorated ETA.

I'm probably most excited about the PAM 29 tuxedo reissue. The "titanio" Radiomirs are really nice too.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow that Zenith is AWESOME
My suggestion for a reissue? The venerable Seiko 6309/6105.


----------



## NOLA1 (Apr 14, 2008)

The new PAM 337 is the first Panerai I've ever wanted. It, along with the titanium and rose gold siblings, is so sweet.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 27, 2009)

NOLA1 said:


> The new PAM 337 is the first Panerai I've ever wanted. It, along with the titanium and rose gold siblings, is so sweet.


If you like the 337, how come no love for the PAM 190?

It's one of the most collectible PAMs. Contains a Jaeger-LeCoultre movement and has gilt hands. Out of production, but still pretty easy to find used.


----------



## micl (Mar 9, 2008)

FlyPenFly said:


> Maybe its just me but this looks pretty unreadble compared to a Speedy Pro or a Fortis Chrono GMT. The branding, fuel guage, take too much space away from the critical subdials and the unnecessary contrasting blue numbers just add more visual clutter.


maybe it looks and works better in space...;-)


----------



## Alistair (Apr 27, 2006)

*Hi Bill... Zenith Runing 10th Video*

Hi Bill, great to see you last week... we should have caught up for a beer but all mad...

Here is a video of the Zenith... they should me there stuff and I was pretty impressed... Zenith are coming back...:-!

Embed doesn't seem to work... Link Here:


----------

